
Trillion Dollar Inheritance: The World’s Biggest Family Fortunes - pseudolus
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2018-richest-families/
======
davidivadavid
Even Bloomberg does wealth/GDP comparisons now? How the mighty have fallen.

